# Propane Forge



## Hawkeye (Jan 10, 2017)

I kinda figured it might be handy to have a small propane forge for the odd time I wanted to hammer out some project. I have a coal forge I made some 30 years ago, but I now live in a strata neighbourhood and they might object to the clouds of white smoke you get when the coal is coking off.

The first step was to cut a 2" hole through one brick for the burner. I re-used the one I made for my foundry. No point in duplication. A ring of 1/4" holes drilled with a masonry bit - hammer on the drill turned off to prevent cracking the brick. I cut 4 teeth on the end of the pipe I was using for the burner support tube and worked it by hand to drill through the brick. I wanted a slightly loose fit so the pipe wouldn't expand and split the brick.





I welded up upper and lower frames and clamped it all together with threaded rod. The split bricks at both ends can be stood up to partly cover the ends.



I haven't fired it up yet. Waiting for warmer weather. This is an outdoor activity.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 10, 2017)

Could you show the burner assembly, and possibly give some construction detail please?

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 11, 2017)

Here's the whole burner.



Starting at the outlet ... A 3/4" coupling turned into a nozzle.



Next, a 6" long, 3/4" threaded pipe, a coupling and a 2" long, 3/4" pipe nipple. If you can get a longer pipe, you won't need all the fittings. After that, a 3/4" to 1 1/4" reducer.



4" of 1 1/4" pipe with four air slots milled into it. The pipe in the middle has a cap screwed onto the end with a #60 hole drill into the centre.



The gas pipe is supported by a 3/4" plug screwed into another reducer, with a hole drilled though it and a couple of setscrews to clamp it.



As mentioned, it was built for my foundry. It puts out a fair bit of heat in a good neutral flame.


----------

